

1 Tip To Grow Your Twitter Following - sherm8n
http://blog.goodsense.io/2012/12/20/1-tip-to-grow-your-twitter-following/

======
ColinWright
So, your advice is "Write something worth reading and make it visible."

Is that right?

~~~
sherm8n
Yes. Some people are really good at that on twitter by itself.

